# OPC Server und Tags VerständisProblem??



## BorisDieKlinge80 (19 August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bisher habe ich mit WinCC gearbeitet. WinCC hat ja nen eigenen OPC Server. Bei diesem konnte ich Tags anlegen etc.

Wenn ich nun mit einem OPC Client auf den WinCC Server zugegriffen habe, konnte ich die in WinCC konfigurierten Tags sehen und drauf zugreifen.

Nun habe ich den Simatic OPC Server ... konfiguriert... er läuft auch, allerding fehlt mir hier die möglichkeit Tags anzulegen, auf die ich mit Clients zugreifen kann... 
Kann mir das jemand erklären..?

Oder hab ich das mit den Tags nich verstanden, so das jede Cliente seine eingenen Tags definiert mit adressräumen etc.? Dachte eigentlich das OPC Server Tags bzw. Variablen sharen, auf die die einlenen Cliente zugtreifen können?

Hab bischen rumgespielt, und mit OPC Scout Tags angelegt. nachdem ich OPC Scout wieder geschlossen habe, und mit einem andren OPC Client auf den Sver zugegiffen habe, waren diese Tags aber noch vorhanden? Kann es sein, das der OPC Socut für die Tag Konfioguration des Simatic OPC Server zuständig ist?


----------



## Question_mark (19 August 2008)

*Nue eine Möglichkeit von vielen*

Hallo,



			
				BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem ich OPC Scout wieder geschlossen habe, und mit einem andren OPC Client auf den Sver zugegiffen habe, waren diese Tags aber noch vorhanden?



Mit dem OPC-Scout angelegte Tags werden vom Simatic OPC-Server gespeichert.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (19 August 2008)

d.h. der OPC Scout ist das reguläre Tool um Tags zu definieren? Wo werden die Tags gespeicht? gibts das ne Config Datei?


----------



## Question_mark (20 August 2008)

*Nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten ..*

Hallo,



			
				DerMitDemLangenNickname schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. der OPC Scout ist das reguläre Tool um Tags zu definieren?


Nicht das "reguläre Tool", aber eine von vielen Möglichkeiten. Beim OPC-Scout hat man eben die Möglichkeit, den Tags auch einen Alias (also symbolischen Namen) zu verpassen. In meinem Client kann ich später dann diese Tags über die Symbolik ansprechen. Der Vorteil ist natürlich die "sprechende" Symbolik und die Änderung von Adressen in der SPS brauche ich nur an einer Stelle durchzuführen, alle späteren Aufrufe der Tags haben dann in meinem Programm immer die passende SPS-Adresse.
Einzige Voraussetzung für diese Funktionalität ist eine vorherige Projektierung der Verbindung mit NetPro oder NCM/PC, danach kann der OPC-Scout damit umgehen.
Man kann diese Tags auch direkt im Client mit absoluten Adressen erzeugen und ansprechen, aber ich bevorzuge die Symbolik.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist der direkte Import über S7-Symboliktabellen, geht aber nur bei S7-Verbindungen.



			
				DerMitDemLangenNickname schrieb:
			
		

> Wo werden die Tags gespeicht? gibts das ne Config Datei?


Die Tags werden vom OPC-Scout in Dateien vom Format "*.txt" gespeichert. Der Dateiname ist abhängig vom Kommunikationsweg, also S7, DP, S/R etc.
Im Normalfall bearbeite ich diese Dateien dann manuell, das geht schneller als der Umweg über den OPC-Scout. Eigentlich ist dieser Umweg nicht zwingend für die Funktion erforderlich. Der Vorteil ist halt die symbolische Adressierung und  dass ich bei Problemen diese Tags auch direkt im OPC-Scout als Vergleichswert zur Kontrolle einsehen kann.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 August 2008)

*Master and Servant*

Hallo,



			
				DerMitDemLangenNickname schrieb:
			
		

> WinCC hat ja nen eigenen OPC Server. Bei diesem konnte ich Tags anlegen etc.



Naja, WinCC hat nicht nur einen eigenen OPC-Server, sondern auch einen eigenen OPC-Client. 
Der WinCC-Client liest die Daten aus der verbundenen SPS über den WinCC OPC-Server, der WinCC OPC-Server stellt deinem selbsterstellten Client diese Daten ausserdem zum Lesen/Schreiben zur Verfügung (und auch die internen Variablen von WinCC) , nur um mal diese Begrifflichkeiten klar zu stellen.

Ich habe lange über diese Formulierung gegrübelt, hoffe das ist trotzdem verständlich, WinCC mit Server und Client in einer Applikation ist wirklich ein Sonderfall.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 August 2008)

*OPC-Tags*

Hallo,



> Die Tags werden vom OPC-Scout in Dateien vom Format "*.txt" gespeichert.



Um das noch etwas auszuführen : Beim Projektieren einer Verbindung mit NetPro oder NCM/PC wird die Verbindung auch in der *.txt Datei eingetragen. Der OPC-Scout fügt dann die angelegten Tags analog zur projektierten Verbindung in diese Datei hinzu.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (20 August 2008)

Hallo Questenmark,

danke für deine Bemühungen bisher

Die txt datei, welche dei Symbolik bzw. die Definitionen von zwischen Symbol und SPS Adresse behinhaltet, gehört dann zum OPC Scout? WEil ich ja die Symbolik da erstellen kann, und das OPC Projekt nicht zwingend speichern muss, damit die Symbole immer noch vorhanden sind? D.h. die txt datei gehört ehr zur OPC server Projektierung oder? 

Es gibt ausdem die möglichkeit die Variablen der DB auf der SPS als Symboltabellen zu exportieren eine *.sti Date (SIEMAND tag INfo) datei, wie erstell ich diese? In andere Thread wurde erwähnt, das dies nicht mir dem NCM geht, sonder nur mit dem STEP 7 Manager?


----------



## Dr. OPC (14 Januar 2010)

Addressraum des SimaticNET Servers http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32881


----------

